

Ask HN: “Physical” subscription allowed in iOS? - martinshen

We operate a subscription service similar to Birchbox, Craft Coffee, Naturebox etc. for events. Would we be allowed to collect credit cards in our app.
======
mayoff
The Amazon app lets you subscribe to physical goods (just like you can on the
Amazon web site).

